# Recovery



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is CWM the only recovery that will currently work on the Charge?

I am looking to upgrade (to lock in my "unlimited data" pricing until I have to upgrade in 2 years) and have only used SPR/RZR on my OG.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Use CWM, has the most support with it


----------

